# IK death on Fryingpan



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Very sad. We did this run for the first time Saturday. While it is not a hard run it is very cold fast water with an abundance of strainers and several holes capable of delivering swims. We found two paddles in the wood pile below one of the holes as well as a freshly pinned kayak below another. 

Be careful out there. This is NOT a beginner run at least at present flows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

yeah, i was on scene and performed CPR. Was really awful. Looks like he might have hit his head and then been knocked out.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

skideeppow said:


> yeah, i was on scene and performed CPR. Was really awful. Looks like he might have hit his head and then been knocked out.


Oh wow, how awful! Was he wearing a helmet?


----------



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

SteamboatBORN said:


> Oh wow, how awful! Was he wearing a helmet?


Yes he was


----------

